# Hymenopus



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

I got some sub adult pairs of hymenopus at the weekend, they are a pretty cute species, and a first time for me. I know that supposedly, you are supposed to slow down the males metabolism, as he will mature faster than the female. However, I havce sub adult males and sub adult females, so like, 1 shed until adulthood. Is there any point in me trying to slow down the male?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ (Oct 16, 2005)

I very much doubt it lil man.


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh good, I didn't think so, cheers dave  

Ian


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2005)

where did u get it from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

Germany  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson (Oct 16, 2005)

On internet or at a show?


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2005)

Online, would have loved to go to the show though.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

